# Mouse wrongly configured as a keyboard



## monaco87 (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi, I'm new to FreeBSD after Linux. I'm trying to get a desktop (Gnome3) running, however whilst I can get the USB keyboard working fine, the mouse will not work. I have tried two different USB wireless mice, but each time they seem to be configured as a keyboard and then removed. See log output below. Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks


```
[    14.852] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System keyboard multiplexer (/dev/input/event0)
[    14.852] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[    14.852] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[    14.852] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"
[    14.853] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so
[    14.866] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    14.866]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 0.29.0
[    14.866]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    14.866]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1
[    14.866] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System keyboard multiplexer'
[    14.866] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: always reports core events
[    14.866] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"
[    14.866] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    14.880] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    14.880] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[    14.880] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device removed
[    14.880] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event0"
[    14.881] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System keyboard multiplexer" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[    14.881] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    14.922] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    14.922] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[    14.922] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System mouse (/dev/input/event1)
[    14.922] (**) System mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[    14.923] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System mouse'
[    14.923] (**) System mouse: always reports core events
[    14.923] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"
[    14.923] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    14.923] (II) event1  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    14.924] (II) event1  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[    14.924] (II) event1  - System mouse: device removed
[    14.924] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event1"
[    14.924] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[    14.924] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[    14.924] (**) System mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[    14.924] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    14.924] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    14.925] (II) event1  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    14.925] (II) event1  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[    14.926] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT keyboard (/dev/input/event2)
[    14.926] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[    14.926] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[    14.926] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'AT keyboard'
[    14.926] (**) AT keyboard: always reports core events
[    14.926] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"
[    14.926] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    14.927] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    14.927] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[    14.927] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device removed
[    14.927] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event2"
[    14.927] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[    14.927] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    14.928] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    14.928] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[    14.929] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Newmen Tech. (/dev/input/event3)
[    14.929] (**) Newmen Tech.: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[    14.929] (**) Newmen Tech.: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[    14.929] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Newmen Tech.'
[    14.929] (**) Newmen Tech.: always reports core events
--More--(97%)[    14.326] (II) Initializing extension XVideo
[    14.327] (II) Initializing extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    14.327] (II) Initializing extension GLX
[    14.327] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
[    14.708] (II) IGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast
[    14.708] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
[    14.708] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    14.708] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DGA
[    14.708] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DRI
[    14.708] (II) Initializing extension DRI2
[    14.852] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System keyboard multiplexer (/dev/input/event0)
[    14.852] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[    14.852] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[    14.852] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"
[    14.853] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so
[    14.866] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    14.866]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 0.29.0
[    14.866]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    14.866]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1
[    14.866] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System keyboard multiplexer'
[    14.866] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: always reports core events
[    14.866] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"
[    14.866] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    14.880] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    14.880] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[    14.880] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device removed
[    14.880] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event0"
[    14.881] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System keyboard multiplexer" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[    14.881] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    14.922] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    14.922] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[    14.922] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System mouse (/dev/input/event1)
[    14.922] (**) System mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[    14.923] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System mouse'
[    14.923] (**) System mouse: always reports core events
[    14.923] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"
[    14.923] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    14.923] (II) event1  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    14.924] (II) event1  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[    14.924] (II) event1  - System mouse: device removed
[    14.924] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event1"
[    14.924] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[    14.924] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[    14.924] (**) System mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[    14.924] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    14.924] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    14.925] (II) event1  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    14.925] (II) event1  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[    14.926] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT keyboard (/dev/input/event2)
[    14.926] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[    14.926] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[    14.926] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'AT keyboard'
[    14.926] (**) AT keyboard: always reports core events
[    14.926] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"
[    14.926] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    14.927] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    14.927] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[    14.927] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device removed
[    14.927] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event2"
[    14.927] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[    14.927] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    14.928] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    14.928] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[    14.929] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Newmen Tech. (/dev/input/event3)
[    14.929] (**) Newmen Tech.: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[    14.929] (**) Newmen Tech.: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[    14.929] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Newmen Tech.'
[    14.929] (**) Newmen Tech.: always reports core events
[    14.929] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"
--More--(97%)[    14.326] (II) Initializing extension XVideo
[    14.327] (II) Initializing extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    14.327] (II) Initializing extension GLX
[    14.327] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
[    14.708] (II) IGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast
[    14.708] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
[    14.708] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    14.708] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DGA
[    14.708] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DRI
[    14.708] (II) Initializing extension DRI2
[    14.852] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System keyboard multiplexer (/dev/input/event0)
[    14.852] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[    14.852] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[    14.852] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"
[    14.853] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so
[    14.866] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    14.866]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 0.29.0
[    14.866]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    14.866]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1
[    14.866] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System keyboard multiplexer'
[    14.866] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: always reports core events
[    14.866] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"
[    14.866] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    14.880] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    14.880] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[    14.880] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device removed
[    14.880] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event0"
[    14.881] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System keyboard multiplexer" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[    14.881] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    14.922] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    14.922] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[    14.922] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System mouse (/dev/input/event1)
[    14.922] (**) System mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[    14.923] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System mouse'
[    14.923] (**) System mouse: always reports core events
[    14.923] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"
[    14.923] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    14.923] (II) event1  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    14.924] (II) event1  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[    14.924] (II) event1  - System mouse: device removed
[    14.924] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event1"
[    14.924] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[    14.924] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[    14.924] (**) System mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[    14.924] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    14.924] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    14.925] (II) event1  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    14.925] (II) event1  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[    14.926] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT keyboard (/dev/input/event2)
[    14.926] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[    14.926] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[    14.926] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'AT keyboard'
[    14.926] (**) AT keyboard: always reports core events
[    14.926] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"
[    14.926] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    14.927] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    14.927] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[    14.927] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device removed
[    14.927] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event2"
[    14.927] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[    14.927] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    14.928] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    14.928] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[    14.929] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Newmen Tech. (/dev/input/event3)
[    14.929] (**) Newmen Tech.: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[    14.929] (**) Newmen Tech.: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[    14.929] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Newmen Tech.'
[    14.929] (**) Newmen Tech.: always reports core events
[    14.929] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"
[    14.929] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    14.930] (II) event3  - Newmen Tech.,LTD 2.4G Wireless Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    14.930] (II) event3  - Newmen Tech.,LTD 2.4G Wireless Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2: device is a keyboard
[    14.930] (II) event3  - Newmen Tech.,LTD 2.4G Wireless Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2: device removed
[    14.930] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event3"
[    14.930] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Newmen Tech." (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)
[    14.930] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    14.931] (II) event3  - Newmen Tech.,LTD 2.4G Wireless Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    14.931] (II) event3  - Newmen Tech.,LTD 2.4G Wireless Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2: device is a keyboard
[    14.932] (II) config/udev: Adding input device vendor 0x0430 product 0x0005 (/dev/input/event4)
[    14.932] (**) vendor 0x0430 product 0x0005: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[    14.932] (**) vendor 0x0430 product 0x0005: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[    14.932] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'vendor 0x0430 product 0x0005'
[    14.932] (**) vendor 0x0430 product 0x0005: always reports core events
[    14.932] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"
[    14.932] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    14.933] (II) event4  - vendor 0x0430 product 0x0005, class 0/0, rev 1.00/1.03, addr 4: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    14.933] (II) event4  - vendor 0x0430 product 0x0005, class 0/0, rev 1.00/1.03, addr 4: device is a keyboard
[    14.934] (II) event4  - vendor 0x0430 product 0x0005, class 0/0, rev 1.00/1.03, addr 4: device removed
[    14.934] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event4"
[    14.934] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "vendor 0x0430 product 0x0005" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)
[    14.934] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    14.935] (II) event4  - vendor 0x0430 product 0x0005, class 0/0, rev 1.00/1.03, addr 4: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    14.935] (II) event4  - vendor 0x0430 product 0x0005, class 0/0, rev 1.00/1.03, addr 4: device is a keyboard
[   124.582] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device removed
[   124.583] (II) event1  - System mouse: device removed
[   124.583] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device removed
[   124.584] (II) event3  - Newmen Tech.,LTD 2.4G Wireless Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2: device removed
[   124.584] (II) event4  - vendor 0x0430 product 0x0005, class 0/0, rev 1.00/1.03, addr 4: device removed
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2020)

Did  you create or generate an xorg.conf? Remove it if you did.


----------



## monaco87 (Jun 3, 2020)

No manual configuration at all, installed 12.1 then X and Gnome3, then ran into this problem.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2020)

Does the mouse work on the console (without X)? It should work there too. And are these "fancy" mice? By fancy I mean lots of extra buttons, more scroll wheels, that sort of thing. Or are these just "plain" 3 button USB mice?


----------



## monaco87 (Jun 3, 2020)

No, on first virtual console  moused gives the following (-t auto), same goes for Logitech M510 mouse :

moused: unable to get status of mouse fd: Inappropriate ioctl for device
moused: cannot determine mouse type on /dev/ugen0.2

Also tried simple corded Logitech M90 USB mouse, which is a simple as they come.

usbconfig shows:

```
ugen6.1: <ATI OHCI root HUB> at usbus6, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen5.1: <ATI EHCI root HUB> at usbus5, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen2.1: <ATI EHCI root HUB> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen4.1: <ATI OHCI root HUB> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.1: <ATI OHCI root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen3.1: <ATI OHCI root HUB> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.1: <ATI OHCI root HUB> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.2: <Newmen Tech.,LTD 2.4G Wireless Mouse> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x0409 product 0x005a> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (100mA)
ugen2.4: <vendor 0x0557 product 0x8021> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (100mA)
ugen2.5: <vendor 0x0430 product 0x0005> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
```


----------



## monaco87 (Jun 4, 2020)

Ok tried on a different motherboard, worked OK. New board is AMD 970 chipset, original was AMD 780G. Very strange as the 780G motherboard has served me well with Solaris 8 to 10, various Linux and Windows. Anyway thanks SirDice for your input.


----------



## tingo (Jun 4, 2020)

If you haven't already, try different usb ports for the mouse. Some motherboards have usb ports that are not equal (no, I'm not thinking about usb2 / usb3 here) when it comes to keyboard and / or mouse.


----------



## monaco87 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi tingo, tried that already. Tried both the USB2 ports directly on the chipset and those onboard from a separate controller, both EHCI. No joy


----------

